# My Queen has renounced her throne!!!!!



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Bless seems to have given Aslan his spoilt way!!!

Blake running but not retrieving.lol


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

OMG Dom, those are great videos. I was laughing so hard at the one of Aslan and Bless I was crying. And Blake.. 'nope, not giving you the ball...' 
too funny.

Thanks for sharing. I needed a good laugh


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Blake had me cracking up! He looked like "ummm don't think so dad; it's your loss now". lol 

And Aslan really is a big bully! They sure do love those cones!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL,k im quite sad really.
At 1.05/6 in the Vid Aslan barks and she conceeds!!

Not happy!,Bless is supposed to be queen B.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> LOL,k im quite sad really.
> At 1.05/6 in the Vid Aslan barks and she conceeds!!
> 
> Not happy!,Bless is supposed to be queen B.


You made me watch it again. 

After he barks (sounds more like a grunt to me) she runs off. Made me laugh because she has a cute little waddle. 

Hell I wouldn't want to get between those chompers either!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I was looking at it like she was tired of dragging that big lug around and decided he could do it himself...

The Queen did not renounce her throne Dom, she just knows when to step back and watch her subjects.....


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

the police are gunna arrest you and your crew!!! The traffic cones are not chew toys Mr pooch!!!!!!  very very funny video.. your voice has some sweet funny accent..


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Great vids! Has Bless gained weight or has she always been a little chubby? I've never noticed before lol!  Blake looks like a hyena chewing on that cone at the end of the first video!!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Renoman said:


> I was looking at it like she was tired of dragging that big lug around and decided he could do it himself...
> 
> The Queen did not renounce her throne Dom, she just knows when to step back and watch her subjects.....


HA HA!!
Thats made me feel better K
If he ever tried to beat on her,which he never has i'll beat him.

Ted yeah that was quite 4 Aslan,he has a HUGE bark!



Mudra we keep the "goons",little wanabe gangstas away from the football pitch so its all good with the cones.lol

M.C,Bless has been fat since i joined DF.HA!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

omg, I just clicked on that barking video and my dog ran and hid upstairs!

That is one big bark! What did he see?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry Pepper,he has taken a recent dislike to cyclists.
That video was from 07.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, she doesn't like strollers.. lol

She's such a big baby, she waits until dogs are walking away from her to run after them, then once they notice her she spins around and comes and hides behind me, I'm like, jeez...What a baby.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL,mine are used to strollers(we call them prams) but they piss me off too.lol


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Those were fantastic! I love the big slobbery lips on Aslan when he's shredding the top of the cone and I concurr with K, Bless just got tired of dragging his big hiney around LOL. It's no fun if you know you're the queen to rule ALL the time, sometimes you just get bored with your subjects . Aslan's bark just set off all 3 of mine, they're still barking , Ryder sounds like he's singing. Blake is sure speedy, now we just gotta get him to give you back the ball, will he trade it for another one?


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG ahahah... I just clicked the bark video. Rocky woke up and started just going nuts. If you've never heard an elkhound bark, you'd be in for a surprise. Honestly, I think his 47 pound bark could compete with Aslans.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah, I didn't see that as giving up either. More of, " I am too good to be spending my time with such childish games"

Edit: I just played that barking video and my boys didn't even lift their heads. Must have heard the accent in the bark and knew it was across the ocean


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

oh my, those are GREAT. Blake is a real sport running after the ball. fast little thing! Aslan is a BEAST...and with the slobber..my goodness. And then blake over there tearing up his cone too. That was so great. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

great videos pooch. aslan is looking quit cut! it was nice to see blake in motion also and of course the mother of the bunch good old bless is as cute as a button!!

now you better put that cone back in the street so noone wrecks thier cars!!


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

Pepper said:


> omg, I just clicked on that barking video and my dog ran and hid upstairs!
> 
> That is one big bark! What did he see?


Lol. When I click on it my Tassel cat pounced on my laptop.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Renoman said:


> I was looking at it like she was tired of dragging that big lug around and decided he could do it himself...
> 
> The Queen did not renounce her throne Dom, she just knows when to step back and watch her subjects.....


I agree with Reno...a good Queen knows how to rule without being a bully. She toyed with him for awhile and then backed off to watch her subject make a fool of himself... Bless looks small next to the others but then when you think of how big the others are, 'specially Aslan, she's not small at all!

It looks like they chew on the cones on a regular basis..


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Pooch I just love Bless! 
Nessa


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks peoples.
Just so nobody thinks im a vandalising punk,the cones are always in the football pitch and the park warden has no problem with them being destroyed.

Also the area im with the dogs is in a secure gated off area.
Responsibility at all times"wink"

Trumpet i bet rockey has a huge bark they are not called "elkhounds" for nada.lol

I still dont like looking at that 1st vid,earlier Aslan had shut a cone down on Bless' foot so maybe she didnt want it happening again.

Nessa,yeah shes the bomb!!!


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

lol... I clicked on the bark video and Ozzy didn't even move LOL


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL,and ozzy looks like an Aslan sized snack.

No smaller dogs are afraid of him,infact they are the ones who want to fight him.
He is a big dufus,runs scared of my friends Jack Russell.


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL yep he's only 50 lbs and thinks he's soooo tough


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmmm,another Blake he is 50lbs(thats not small IMO though,more medium) too and my only D.A dog.
Not scared of nada and not nice to walk either where other dogs come into the equasion,your dog looks like a good boy though he is a Labx right??


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> Hmmm,another Blake he is 50lbs(thats not small IMO though,more medium) too and my only D.A dog.
> Not scared of nada and not nice to walk either where other dogs come into the equasion,your dog looks like a good boy though he is a Labx right??


Yup he is a very good boy! Never bit or nipped, never pottied in the house (excpet for when he first got here), and never barks unless there is a reason! 

We got him 2 months ago from the shelter. We've been working on leash walking, etc. He is coming along  

If I had to guess he is a lab mix definitely! I also see some collie in him sometimes if the angle is right and some shepard too!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Good on you for rescuing Alison.
I plan to do that for my next pooch.

He is very handsome.


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

Lovely dogs, but the Prong on Aslan looks a bit tight. :/


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Woofy<3 said:


> Lovely dogs, but the Prong on Aslan looks a bit tight. :/


A prong should be snug fitting just as is pictured, if it's any looser it slides down the neck and sits in a position where you could do damage with a correction, not to mention be ineffective


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Woofy<3 said:


> Lovely dogs, but the Prong on Aslan looks a bit tight. :/


It does??
Its not tight at all,would he be gaming around winning cone battles if,as you are insinuating his collars tight?

Thank you Diesels Mama,i had to add 2 links as his neck has grown so i dont know what the hell woofer is going on about.

Thanks for the "great dogs" part though mate.

ETA:if your talking about the picture where my girlfriends holding him then of course its damm tight,his pulling!


----------

